# Problème Chrome vidéos plein écran



## Gwenangels (2 Juin 2014)

Bonjour, Bonsoir,

Depuis quelques temps, une semaine environ, lorsque je mets une vidéo en plein écran dans Google Chrome, le dock, la barre des menus et les barres du haut de l'application restent. Lorsque je mets l'application elle même en plein écran, puis la vidéo en plein écran, c'est pareil sauf que le dock n'apparaît plus.


Voici une capture d'écran sur une vidéo de Youtube :







Ça le fait aussi sur d'autres vidéos mais pas toutes. Je crois que c'est en rapport avec le HTML5. Par exemple sur le player de Canal+, je n'ai pas ce problème en plein écran. J'ai tenté de changer de navigateur, mais deux problèmes : le premier est que j'aime bien Google Chrome et que j'y suis habitué donc je n'ai pas forcément envie de changer. Le deuxième, c'est qu'avec Firefox j'ai un autre problème puisque ma souris disparaît lorsqu'une vidéo est joué dans un autre onglet... De plus, ironie sur sort, sur ce navigateur je ne peux faire disparaître le curseur lorsque je joue une vidéo en plein écran en appuyant sur n'importe quelle touche du clavier, contrairement à Chrome.

Pourriez-vous m'aider s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2014)

tester chrome ET firefox  sur session INVITÉ ou compte test neuf

 je viens de tester  le plein ecran chrome tutube
c est un vrai plein ecran

MAIS 
il pourrait y avoir un cafouillage FLASH player /html5
car si gougoule  a mis en place le html5 par defaut ( depuis quelques semaines )  il y a des videos encore lancées  en FP  ou des video HD qui soit ne se lancent pas correctement soit créent des bizarreies


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> tester chrome ET firefox  sur session INVITÉ ou compte test neuf
> 
> je viens de tester  le plein ecran chrome tutube
> c est un vrai plein ecran
> ...



oui et si l'on veut du bizarre...on teste Youtube sur Opera qui ne fait que scanner les vidéos présentes s'arrêtant sur une toute les 50 ...
impressionnant 
heureusement Tuba sur le MAS est là


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> oui et si l'on veut du bizarre...on teste Youtube sur Opera qui ne fait que scanner les vidéos présentes s'arrêtant sur une toute les 50 ...
> impressionnant
> heureusement Tuba sur le MAS est là


tu peux detailler un peu l'affaire opera?
pas sûr de piger 

( et pis pour les utilisateurs operatiques , il y a de grosses differences entre opera 12 et opera 15 , opera 15 pas très réussi, et beaucoup... retrograderent pour rester sur V12)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu peux detailler un peu l'affaire opera?
> pas sûr de piger
> 
> ( et pis pour les utilisateurs operatiques , il y a de grosses differences entre opera 12 et opera 15 , opera 15 pas très réussi, et beaucoup... retrograderent pour rester sur V12)



opera 21.0 
j'ai en favori ma playlist Tutube ( 300 morceaux à la louche )
des que je clique sur le 1er morceau la video ne démarre pas , une barre de défilement semble scanner toute la playlist sans la jouer sauf 1 ou 2 morceaux qui eux peuvent être lus 
(sélection du player par défaut ou choix du Html5 c'est pareil)
je recherche avec Safari Chrome installé un 3eme navigateur simple et léger un peu original ( comme Camino par exemple )sans extensions à la con


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2014)

alan63 a dit:


> opera 21.0


c'est pas l'opera grand public ( qui lui est opera 15)
opera 21 c'est " opera *next*"
(opera *next *qui d'ailleurs en est à 22 , et la built 23 est dispo pour developppeurs)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est pas l'opera grand public ( qui lui est opera 15)
> opera 21 c'est " opera *next*"
> (opera *next *qui d'ailleurs en est à 22 , et la built 23 est dispo pour developppeurs)



télechargé ici  opéra 21
http://www.opera.com/fr/computer/mac
opera next est bien la version 22


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2014)

je sais bien , mais c'est pas l'opera standard , c'est opera next
(de toutes facons ,  opera c'est plus comme avant , ca reste interessant)

camino c'est plus developpé ( dommage d'ailleurs)
j'ai pas testé sous mavericks


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> je sais bien , mais c'est pas l'opera standard , c'est opera next
> (de toutes facons ,  opera c'est plus comme avant , ca reste interessant)
> 
> camino c'est plus developpé ( dommage d'ailleurs)
> j'ai pas testé sous mavericks



Opera 12 ou Opera 15 et mises à jour jusqu'à 21 et Opera Next 22
idem ...Youtube c'est la danse de Saint Guy....
poubelle


----------



## Gwenangels (2 Juin 2014)

Désolé pour la catégorie, je pensais que celle-ci n'était que pour les problèmes de réseau et non d'applications.



pascalformac a dit:


> tester chrome ET firefox  sur session INVITÉ ou compte test neuf
> 
> je viens de tester  le plein ecran chrome tutube
> c est un vrai plein ecran
> ...



Merci pour votre réponse. J'ai en effet essayé en session invité et le véritable plein écran marche effectivement. Une solution du coup ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Juin 2014)

ben ca veut dire que sur ta session usuelle un truc coince et empêche le vrai plein écran ( du moins sur 2 navigateurs , ou un seul , c'est pas clair)

ca pourrait etre un fichier de réglage chrome  , comme une extension , comme autre chose  ailleurs
Pas clair si ca te fait pareil sur Firefox et même video
( ou sur  safari d'ailleurs)


----------



## Gwenangels (15 Juin 2014)

Excusez-moi, je n'ai pas pu vous répondre plus tôt. Je n'ai ce problème que sous Chrome. Et je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution...

Du coup, j'ai fini par m'habituer à Firefox, mais j'ai un problème aussi pénible qui est que le curseur disparait lorsque des vidéos flash sont jouées dans le navigateur. Par ailleurs, dans Firefox, lorsque je joue une vidéo en plein écran, je ne peux pas faire disparaître le curseur de la vidéo et il me gêne. 

Auriez)vous une solution pour l'un ou l'autre des navigateurs ? Merci.


----------

